# Is Instant Brown Rice good to eat?



## ajustana (Dec 1, 2003)

I have heard great stories about Brown Rice as a good carb source.  My question is if Instant Brown Rice is as good as any others?  I have been buying Minute Rice brand brown rice.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2003)

Use real brown rice it is more nutritious, fiber, minerals, etc..  Instant rice metabolizes quicker and has had it's nutrients washed away.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

It has a higher GI and its precooked.  Anything pre-cooked is by far less healthy than the real thing.  Same goes for Oats.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

What if my wife cooks it for me and then I eat it. Is that considered pre-cooked?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What if my wife cooks it for me and then I eat it. Is that considered pre-cooked?


Your just being a smart ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your just being a smart ass!


  sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 1, 2003)

brown rice is the shizzznit !! i love, but the asian imported brown rice which seems of higher quality and freshness is adequately more expensive than american brown rice.  

10 bucks for a 10 pounds bag of american 
5 bucks for 3 pounds of asian

but i prefer the former better !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Never tried the former. What's so different?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 1, 2003)

the grain seems of higher quality and the overall rice paties where the brown rice grows in asia are of better and more nutrient volcanic soil and are on graded slopes !!!


----------



## ajustana (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you all recommend any brands of brown rice to buy?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

I just buy whatever kind I find as long as its not instant


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Do you all recommend any brands of brown rice to buy?




I get mine at a health food store where they have huge bins of it.  I fill a large bag with brown rice and a small bag with wild rice.  When I get home I mix them together.  It adds a different flavor and texture.


----------



## Ezrolith (Dec 2, 2003)

I heard it is a great source of complex carbohydrates, it sounds like a great thing to have.  (Unfortunately i'm cutting down on the carbs due to excess... non muscular 'material'  )


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Brown rice good. Instant not so good.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 10, 2003)

i buy mahatma (regular long grain - never instant)
it's pretty cheap and tastes good.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ha ha.  Mahatma rocks.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

What's Mahatma?

I like Basamati Long Grain Brown Rice


----------



## trigga happy (Dec 10, 2003)

ahah.
Im the rice expert!!..
im INDIAN..i have rice everyday!!!!
Basamati isnt that good.. BUT THE TASTE is amazing
T.P


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by trigga happy *_
> Basamati isnt that good.. BUT THE TASTE is amazing


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 10, 2003)

so which brown rice is good ??! sense you are the Indian Rice Sensei


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 10, 2003)

basmati is the lowest GI brown rice. It is also the most fragrant and best-tasting IMO. Sticky brown rice (rose rice) is amazing too, though, but best saved for cheat days and rice puddings.

Peace.


----------



## Saber (Dec 11, 2003)

Is white rice bad?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, one of the worst actually.  Extrememly high gi


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 11, 2003)

white rice has its place !!!!

like when i go to an all you can eat sushi bar, i forget about the fact that im eating white rice !


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

White rice is good during your carb up the day before a competition.

It can also be eaten during a refeed but I wouldn't touch the stuff any other time, bulk or cut.  IMO


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm sorry but Minute Rice is the "white people" rice.  LOL, what can I say, I'm Asian.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I'm sorry but Minute Rice is the "white people" rice.  LOL, what can I say, I'm Asian.


  Minute Rice is nasty.

My family and I use to eat it.  Then my uncle married a women from Vietnam and when she came over to the US she got rid of that fast   She always cooks us some great food.  I actually found out that they are flying up here for Christmas.  I know there were be lots of yummy food from her


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya LOL. My family only uses high end Japanese sushi rice...of course, they only eat the white kind, but it's a culture thing.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 11, 2003)

White rice is fine if your body handles it well. White basmati is somewhat lower in GI, long-grain arborio, long-grain with high amylose, etc. Old-school BBers swore on white rice, but generally I recommend brown rice, brown basmati (both long-grain), wild rice, bulgur, buckwheat, kasha, quinoa, orzo, kamut berries, spelt berries, cracked rye, amaranth, hulled barley (my personal favourite, NOTHING beats hulled barley as a rice-type cereal grain for pilafs), oat groats and triticale...Why eat white rice, even if you handle higher GI carbs well, when you can get all the nutrients, minerals, proteins and fiber that these lower-GI 'super grains' can provide you?

On that note, some high GI grains are pretty tasty. Especially cous cous. mmmmmmmm cous cous.

Peace.


----------



## Saber (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, thanks guys, I had no idea, but that is why I joined this forum.


----------



## burstofspeed (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It has a higher GI and its precooked.  Anything pre-cooked is by far less healthy than the real thing.  Same goes for Oats.




So are things like "quick" oats bad as well, they cook in 1 minute.


----------



## dodgyone (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes quick oats are bad... full of sugar. Regular oats are the way to go if you want the full benefit. You can microwave regular oats for 3 minutes in milk or water and they still come out really tasty. All for the sake of waiting an extra 2 minutes...


----------

